# Exhaust Manifold Problems



## Vycor (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a 2002 Nissan Frontier 4x4 CC S/C

Around 69k miles, my exhaust manifold had a crack. Nissan replaced this under my 72k mile warranty. At around 72k miles, my cat went, so they replaced this under the emissions 80k warranty. Now im at around 84k miles. My exhaust has been making weird noises lately. So I had one of my clients, whos an acura dealership, take a look. One of the mechanics told me that 2 of the bolts holding the manifold together, were stripped, cause it to leak. He replaced the 2 bolts for me. He also said the O2 sensor wire was wrapped around itself so he fixed that. He recommended I have nissan take a look at it. So I did..

I dropped it off at Nissan yesterday, got it back. They said the manifold was leaking and is cracked. They said the parts on order. So I asked about covering my rental car and the part. He said he'd have to talk to his manager about it since im past the warranty on the part. Nissan only gives 1 year/12k miles. Im at 14k miles since the exhaust manifold was installed... now... im waiting to hear back from them. Im going to give them a chance to correct this before i complain to corporate... but to fight me on 2k+ miles, especially when it's their fault, since they installed the manifold and the bolts were stripped. The bolts were not stripped when I brought it in yesterday, since my guy replaced them. But there are def 2 new bolts in....

whats your thoughts on this... also, anybody ever have ongoing issues with their manifold/cat?


----------



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

Vycor said:


> I have a 2002 Nissan Frontier 4x4 CC S/C
> 
> Around 69k miles, my exhaust manifold had a crack. Nissan replaced this under my 72k mile warranty. At around 72k miles, my cat went, so they replaced this under the emissions 80k warranty. Now im at around 84k miles. My exhaust has been making weird noises lately. So I had one of my clients, whos an acura dealership, take a look. One of the mechanics told me that 2 of the bolts holding the manifold together, were stripped, cause it to leak. He replaced the 2 bolts for me. He also said the O2 sensor wire was wrapped around itself so he fixed that. He recommended I have nissan take a look at it. So I did..
> 
> ...


I've had an ongoing problem with my 02 sensors at the pre-cat point,but other than that nothing.


----------

